# Consumer Reports beating up on Husqvarna? Meaningful data?



## Fishstick487

See below. So I noticed consumer reports rated snowblower Brands in a recent magazine. The higher the percentage the more problems reported by owners. Honda had the lowest reported problems and Husqvarna the highest. Hopefully the amount of machines surveyed for each brand is the same. I wish I knew what model of blowers were most represented as well as the specific problem reported. This would factor out stale gas, user error. Interesting that Troy Bilt, which is and MTD brand came in second place. WTH? I like the Husqvarna 300 series blowers, but now I'm wafting based on this data. Any '"real" Husqvarna snowblower owners care to comment on the reliability of their machines? Newer 300 series ones in particular. I realize there is a lot of ways this data could be interpreted, but it's something. Seriously, though, Troy Bilt?


----------



## micah68kj

I personally don't take much stock in CR. It's *MY OPINION* only. I can't give a compelling reason why other than I simply don't believe them. I certainly wouldn't be guided to buy or not buy using their research and reports.


----------



## Hanky

micah68kj said:


> I personally don't take much stock in CR. It's *MY OPINION* only. I can't give a compelling reason why other than I simply don't believe them. I certainly wouldn't be guided to buy or not buy using their research and reports.


My 10 to 12 hrs, this winter with a 224 P I was impressed with this little guy.k:


----------



## Cardo111

Good thread and it raises some interesting points. MTD products often get a bad wrap here, however there are many members here that have had good experiences with their Cub Cadets or Craftsman machines. Generally Consumer Reports states that differences of less than 5% in reliability ratings are insignificant. The rating they post for Husqvarna is disturbing. Their 300 series machines seem to be much better built than their 200 series offerings. I have one of their chainsaws and was unimpressed with their customer support relative to Ariens who does set a very high bar in terms of customer support.

Regarding Consumer Reports testing methodology I am not a 100% confident in the wet saw dust being an accurate way to test a snowblower, I do know that manufacturers use the method when snow is unavailable. They rated the Ariens Deluxe 28 with the small for size 254cc engine as excellent on the plow pile and I felt it was underpowered almost to the point of stalling when I owned one, I ended up selling it for a more powerful unit that I am very happy with. Ratings will give you some info but not the whole picture, read a lot of reviews be leary of any that are too positive or too negative., get behind any machine you plan on buying to see how it will handle for you and your stature and find a dealer you can trust.

Best of luck on your search!


----------



## Ducky

I looked long and hard before getting my ST324P this year. Now I will say we haven't had much snow so I have limited use so far. But I will say it has performed perfectly fine. I looked at Ariens and after talking to a few people that had the auto turn I decided it wasn't for me. Catch something on the edge of the bucket and she will want to turn. Other than that no one complained about Ariens. Toro dosent make a HD in a 24". Then I looked at Honda. Too much money. Can't justify the cost. Then came Husqvarna. I did some research and liked what I saw. The machine I have shares the same 254 cc LCT engine that Ariens uses. The hydrostatic drive is a hydro gear SST. This is the same unit Honda uses. That's no BS, if Honda uses the same thing I guess I won't worry about that. It uses ball bearings on the auger shaft not bushings. The gear box is cast iron. It has the only 4 blade impeller that is also cast iron. I have high hopes for it and so far it has done what I ask, starts easy, runs great, transmission is smooth, blows the snow like a champ. Hope this helps. As far as consumer reports I would stake everything on their opinion.


----------



## Fishstick487

Yes, I agree with the 5% thing. So if you factor this in, then all the Brands rank similar while Hudqvarna is still the outlier in the 20% range. It's a little concerning, but again without knowing specifics with regards to the problems, it's hard to assess the Husqvarna brand


----------



## db9938

My impressions, they portray some of their models with reversed augers in their webpage(that would not work) as being correct. I could not buy one.....


----------



## Fishstick487

Ducky said:


> I looked long and hard before getting my ST324P this year. Now I will say we haven't had much snow so I have limited use so far. But I will say it has performed perfectly fine. I looked at Ariens and after talking to a few people that had the auto turn I decided it wasn't for me. Catch something on the edge of the bucket and she will want to turn. Other than that no one complained about Ariens. Toro dosent make a HD in a 24". Then I looked at Honda. Too much money. Can't justify the cost. Then came Husqvarna. I did some research and liked what I saw. The machine I have shares the same 254 cc LCT engine that Ariens uses. The hydrostatic drive is a hydro gear SST. This is the same unit Honda uses. That's no BS, if Honda uses the same thing I guess I won't worry about that. It uses ball bearings on the auger shaft not bushings. The gear box is cast iron. It has the only 4 blade impeller that is also cast iron. I have high hopes for it and so far it has done what I ask, starts easy, runs great, transmission is smooth, blows the snow like a champ. Hope this helps. As far as consumer reports I would stake everything on their opinion.



Ducky, everything you said is precisely how I feel as well with respect to the Ariens and Honda machines and the Hydro. If I was going with a friction disk machine I would probably go Toro,. However the Toro Loncin engine bothers me. I seem to have much more trust in parts sourcing the LCT engine vs the Loncin on the Toros over the long run. Maybe the Toro dealers have access to engine diagrams/parts schedule for the Loncins, but I can't find any on the consumer end. This bothers me to my core. LCT shows all internal parts and associated part #'s.

Regardless I feel like I'd be happiest with a hydro st327p, but I'm a maniac and will read hundreds of posts and forums to support a decision. I will get there someday. Ps, I'm the weirdo that doesnt care for Hondas electric chute and would have preferred something as slick or similar to Toro quick stick, or left electric as option. 

Fishstick


----------



## db9938

If parts sourceablity is an issue, I would definitely focus on that as a priority. Regardless of brand, you have to live with it.


----------



## Forcefed4door

Fishstick487 said:


> Ducky, everything you said is precisely how I feel as well with respect to the Ariens and Honda machines and the Hydro. If I was going with a friction disk machine I would probably go Toro,. However the Toro Loncin engine bothers me. I seem to have much more trust in parts sourcing the LCT engine vs the Loncin on the Toros over the long run. Maybe the Toro dealers have access to engine diagrams/parts schedule for the Loncins, but I can't find any on the consumer end. This bothers me to my core. LCT shows all internal parts and associated part #'s.
> 
> Regardless I feel like I'd be happiest with a hydro st327p, but I'm a maniac and will read hundreds of posts and forums to support a decision. I will get there someday. Ps, I'm the weirdo that doesnt care for Hondas electric chute and would have preferred something as slick or similar to Toro quick stick, or left electric as option.
> 
> Fishstick


I researched non stop for days. My wife was ready to leave me haha. Came to the conclusion that the st324p was the best machine for me . The weight off my shoulders is gone. It gets delivered to me today from snowblower direct.com. I'm 100% certain CR did not base there ratings of the newer 300 series. From what I've read the 300's are built like tanks.


----------



## Ducky

Fishstick487 said:


> Ducky, everything you said is precisely how I feel as well with respect to the Ariens and Honda machines and the Hydro. If I was going with a friction disk machine I would probably go Toro,. However the Toro Loncin engine bothers me. I seem to have much more trust in parts sourcing the LCT engine vs the Loncin on the Toros over the long run. Maybe the Toro dealers have access to engine diagrams/parts schedule for the Loncins, but I can't find any on the consumer end. This bothers me to my core. LCT shows all internal parts and associated part #'s.
> 
> Regardless I feel like I'd be happiest with a hydro st327p, but I'm a maniac and will read hundreds of posts and forums to support a decision. I will get there someday. Ps, I'm the weirdo that doesnt care for Hondas electric chute and would have preferred something as slick or similar to Toro quick stick, or left electric as option.
> 
> Fishstick


Fishstick I feel your pain. I looked and looked. I think you will find the chute controls are just fine. They are fast and lock in place. They are held in place with all metal components. If you look at the new Husqvarna owners around here more than not are happy with their machines. I will tell you my ST324P is build heavy. This isn't a light weight machine. Actually i was surprised how heavy it was when pushing down on the handles.

SO lets go over what was stated earlier.
* LCT Engine- You are comfortable with this motor. There are many satisfied Husqvarna and Ariens owners out there with these engines. Risk of problems are very low.

* Hydro Gear SST - This unit is used by Honda also. So all your forward and back movement as well as steering are all done by this unit. If you were not aware all the steering componets are inside of the hydrostatic trans.

* Cast Iron Components- The gear box and the 4 blade impeller carrie a 10 year warranty. Try beating that on another machine.

* Reviews- Multiple positive reviews on the 300 series. I think I have read much more good than bad on these units. Moving Snow has a review on the ST327P and they only had a few little nit picky things. Other wise rated it well. Even stating that it had the best hydrostatic transmission you can get in a snow blower. 2015 Husqvarna ST327P Snow Blower - Picture Review - MovingSnow.com

* Features- If you wanted Some of these options on a Ariens or Toro you would pay extra. LED Light - Not available on either. Ariens Deluxe or Toro HD 26" don't have heated grips. Toro has the quick Stick so i give that the nod for fastest but the Husqvarna in my opinion beats a Deluxe 24 for chute control

Just my.02 cents. If i had to get another blower today after owning my ST324P i would get the exact same machine. Good luck and let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## Zavie

My Husqvarna has been perfect for 2 seasons. I stopped reading the garbage, (IMOSHO) at Consumer Reports years ago when we bought a *C.R. top rated *dishwasher. What a piece of junkatorium. 3 service calls within the first few weeks and that POS was history. First service guy said it was our water. The next said it was our detergent. The third guy told us the truth about it and back to Lowes it went. Lowes was great about the whole thing, and our new non C.R. top rated Kitchen Aid dishwasher has been working great for years.


----------



## GtWtNorth

You always need to be careful with rating services like this because we never see the survey questions or the raw data (not that I am accusing anyone of shady practices).
Do we know how many users are first timers, how many of those requested actually replied, what percentage owned what brand/model, who kept the users manual, who assembled the unit, do they have experience with other OPE, etc etc etc...
I suspect we can also assume that most respondents fall into the none to a little experience with OPE, category. We can also assume that a lot of people who are satisfied with their units didn't bother to respond, only those with a problem (including stale gas, abusive usage, etc).
All this to say what others have already mentioned, take the survey with a grain of salt.

Cheers


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we have a community of folks her so who needs consumer reports, just pm someone that owns what you are looking at or start a thread and ask. I don't even trust the reviews you see on most websites, how do you give a review of a product you've never used but there it is a four star rating


----------



## Padraig

I think I am keeping my st227. I have been using snow blowers since the early sixties and this is the best one yet.

Padraig 
.


----------



## Fishstick487

Thanks for all your comments!!! It's nice to get some feedback from 'real' owners. I doubt I will buy one this late in the year. I have a Toro 721 that I use for smaller stuff. This is primarily EOD and a few other times during a season. it's nice to know there is a community of weirdos like myself that enjoy OPE and snowblower discussions.


----------



## mikebby20

I'm looking for a new snow blower also. 2 stage. I completely over research stuff. Came upon this article and was immediately turned off of Husqvarna. Make sure to scroll down and read the customer "comments"

New 200 Series Husqvarna Snow Blowers - A Detailed Update - MovingSnow.com


----------



## Forcefed4door

Yeah there really are a lot of mixed reviews on the 200series. I personally would not buy one. Get the 300 series. I think it's in the top 3 of current best snow blowers right now. Totally different animal than the 200's. Excellent warranty perfectly sized lct motor. And the hydro trans, beautiful. Looks to have one of the highest buckets of the bunch too at 23". O and don't forget the one of a kind cast iron 4blade impeller. 14" auger is also a big win. What's there not to like about the machine


----------



## waveform:blue

Forcefed4door said:


> What's there not to like about the machine


This...


----------



## mobiledynamics

Waveform. Sorry to hear. See.....
What year production was yours ?

I followed the other link and the majority of the issues seem to be for the 2XX owners. Even though the SIB is for 2014, seems like some 2015 are chiming in on it as well.

I've only used my 3XX Series once. Hour Meter shows 3.4 Hrs. Let's presume at least 2 1/2 solid hrs on 30 inches of snow. At least opening the berth of my EOD as well, which was at at least 40" high of EOD. I have not had any issues with the belts sofar.

Just curious what is your failure. Was it this recent heavy wet snow ?


----------



## td5771

I own the older (2014) husqvarna model 12527hv. I repair all makes of snowblowers. I picked the husqvarna because after opening up the bottoms of different brands I felt the husqvarna was the best bang for my buck. It only has cables to control the chute. Others had thin cables for drive and auger Etc. Mine has heavy steel rods. In the transmission the thickness of the drive chains and gears were larger than others. Some-top-brands even had plastic components in the transmission. 

So I spent $1050 on mine. To get what I felt was a comparable machine in the top brands I would have had to spend $1800 plus. I couldn't spend that much. 

I am not the take it nice and easy type. I work the machine and there have been no break downs. 

Only issues were from day one the fuel valve didn't turn the fuel off. Dealer gave me a new one. Second, it like to ride up, get the front weight kit. Even if you get the aftermarket one on Amazon for $25. 

As for consumer reports. Take it with a grain of salt. I don't know about the brand new ones but the black poulan pro machines are husqvarnas. They are identical. Yet they got different percent ratings. I have ordered parts for two different machines this week and they were husqvarna parts and part numbers.


----------



## Fishstick487

td5771 said:


> I own the older (2014) husqvarna model 12527hv. I repair all makes of snowblowers. I picked the husqvarna because after opening up the bottoms of different brands I felt the husqvarna was the best bang for my buck. It only has cables to control the chute. Others had thin cables for drive and auger Etc. Mine has heavy steel rods. In the transmission the thickness of the drive chains and gears were larger than others. Some-top-brands even had plastic components in the transmission.
> 
> So I spent $1050 on mine. To get what I felt was a comparable machine in the top brands I would have had to spend $1800 plus. I couldn't spend that much.
> 
> I am not the take it nice and easy type. I work the machine and there have been no break downs.
> 
> Only issues were from day one the fuel valve didn't turn the fuel off. Dealer gave me a new one. Second, it like to ride up, get the front weight kit. Even if you get the aftermarket one on Amazon for $25.
> 
> As for consumer reports. Take it with a grain of salt. I don't know about the brand new ones but the black poulan pro machines are husqvarnas. They are identical. Yet they got different percent ratings. I have ordered parts for two different machines this week and they were husqvarna parts and part numbers.



Very good point about Poulan Pro. Husky owns Poulan and apparently makes the machines or the machines are re-baged, yet the Poulan came in 4th place?? How would that be possible?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

regardless of the manufacturer there is a chance that you can get a new machine that is defective


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum waveform:blue



waveform:blue said:


> This...


Snow ??


----------



## waveform:blue

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum waveform:blue


Thanks :wavetowel2:



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Snow ??


I WISH !!!

Take a closer look at the photo, just right of the gearcase. The auger is toast  

First time out with the Husky, and I ran over a pine branch hidden under the snow. The shear pin didn't break; neither did the branch. It just wrapped around the auger shaft. The shear pin bent only a little while the auger bent a whole lot.

I realized there was a problem when only a trickle was coming out the chute. The auger had gotten so packed with snow that hardly any was reaching the impeller.

I realize it was mostly lateral force that pushed the auger away from the gearcase. Still...shouldn't a two-dollar shear pin fail before the auger? I expected a lot more from a 2400-dollar machine.

The dealer graciously offered a replacement part under warranty. Installation would be gratis, as well. However, I would have to bring the snowthrower back to the dealer. It's far less trouble for me to pick up the part then put it in myself.

In the meantime, I had to use my old Craftsman on a 600-foot dirt driveway for snowstorm #2. Fun stuff :smiley-char060:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Wave :

All I can say is Ouch.

Gearbox checked out ?

I did pick up the funky auger, even with all the snow...

Did the Shearpin show ANY sort of deformation at all ?

Now that the snow is thawed out, on the opposite side, is the shear pin correct, in that it's snug but a tad play, or is it super snug on it ?


----------



## waveform:blue

mobiledynamics said:


> Waveform. Sorry to hear. See.....
> What year production was yours ?
> 
> I followed the other link and the majority of the issues seem to be for the 2XX owners. Even though the SIB is for 2014, seems like some 2015 are chiming in on it as well.
> 
> I've only used my 3XX Series once. Hour Meter shows 3.4 Hrs. Let's presume at least 2 1/2 solid hrs on 30 inches of snow. At least opening the berth of my EOD as well, which was at at least 40" high of EOD. I have not had any issues with the belts sofar.
> 
> Just curious what is your failure. Was it this recent heavy wet snow ?


Hi mobiled...

The wet snow was a factor - insomuch it covered the pine branch I ran over. Less than three hours runtime, and it's dead :icon_blue_very_sad:

Bought a 2015 330T (tracked 30-inch) last fall.
Bent an auger in no time at all.
The shear pin didn't break; the engine didn't stall.
I chose this over a Honda...wrong call.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Working on your poetry ;-/

I just re-read your post. 

A branch did all that hotmess.....got a pic of the culprit


----------



## Fredartic

I don't know but what happened with the Husky it's not the machine the problem but a pine branch... and in that situation, any snowblower are made for snow, not for branch... Husky were good to repair it with no flafla I believe... IMO, it's not funny but we coudln't blame Husky... I had a Craftman, the biggest one that they have in 2009, bought it brand new, finance to pay it on 36 months plan... The first year, the Sears service came three times and while it was on warranty, they made flafla each time triyng to make me pay for the service... The second year, they change the engine, the auger, the impeller... all was more expensive than the brand new machine itself... it was a scrap that I put for sale for saving few bucks and getting more frustration, either with the machine and the service... but what about Husky, I don't think it is comparable...


----------



## SAVAGE420

The new 300's are BEASTS, I'll put mine up against any other brand for a good time.


----------



## paidoutcomes

I have a new 330T. The first time I used it I hit a fist size rock the busted the shear pin. I kept on and was frustrated at having to horse it from turning. Finally noticed it and now love the machine. Plastic skids helped on my new concrete drive. The engine is pretty good. Doesn't bog even at max forward speed in 10" storm last week. I also figured out to just leave it in float mode and it is much easier to drive. The tracks allow me to blow the front yard without touching the grass or spinning the tracks one bit. Very happy with the machine now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardr

I know I bought my Husquavana in November and the drive belt came off the first time I used it. The cable for the auger lock broke, and the drive belt has now come off again and it has only been used three times.


----------



## dr bob

ricardr said:


> I know I bought my Husquavana in November and the drive belt came off the first time I used it. The cable for the auger lock broke, and the drive belt has now come off again and it has only been used three times.


The pre-2015 models had a known issue with spitting belts. You don't mention model or year of your recent purchase, so maybe that doesn't apply.

You don't mention if this is your first snowblower. I'll tread delicately here.... I've observed folks who are somewhat new to using a snowblower, trying to get it to do more than it's designed to do. The engine will tell you that it's working hard by slowing down as you add load (snow) to it; the engine speed is regulated by a governor that adjusts throttle opening as needed as the snow and rive load change. If you can detect the load is causing the engine to slow down much, you'll want to adjust your speed down and maybe the amount of snow you are trying to throw. Overloading the machine will quickly cause the symptoms you report.



I once let the machine run out of fuel while clearing a neighbor's driveway. Snow was heavy, and a bunch froze in the impeller barrel in the time I took to go pee, get a routine lecture from mrs dr bob, and grab the fuel can from home. Added fuel, started the engine, and managed to burn the impeller belt while trying to clear the now frozen-hard chunk from the barrel. It only took a few seconds, and the broken belt wrapped around some other things on the way out. Not Good. And not the machine's fault. It was an amateur user mistake. Fortunately I was able to get the machine back inside the heated workshop, let the ice thaw out, and install new belts and bits to get going again in less than an hour. 

Manage your expectations, and remember that it's a snowthrower, and not a plow or bulldozer. Let it work for you as it's designed.


----------



## toofastforyou

I've never paid any attention to these Consumer Reports… I always have the impression that the "winners" in their surveys are aready determined in advance. I have no proof of that, just a feeling I have. As for Husqvarna, I bought a ST327T brand new in February and sold it back in late November. Why?… Not because it wasn't performing right… It's more because I was in the middle of restoring my other machine and didn't need two. Also I don't really have enough room to store two of them as my storage space is limited. But if you ask me would I buy another Husqvarna again? *Yes absolutely*! :thumbsup:

Claude.:smile:


----------



## kenmand

I'm pretty sure consumer reports averages 10 years worth of data so if Husqvarna had some bad issues 10 years ago, but fixed them really quickly it still will show up in consumer reports. I wouldn't put stock in consumer reports reliability report, it most likely does not represent present day machines.


----------



## groomerz

kenmand said:


> I'm pretty sure consumer reports averages 10 years worth of data so if Husqvarna had some bad issues 10 years ago, but fixed them really quickly it still will show up in consumer reports. I wouldn't put stock in consumer reports reliability report, it most likely does not represent present day machines.




Consumer reports data is unbiased real world database. As a subscriber for 20 years I can tell you every year all subscribers receive a 4 page questionnaire regarding the appliances cars TVs mowers snowblowers and other stuff. You fill out make model year Problems and repairs and you mail it back to them. From this data they make their reports. Also they accept no advertising in the magagazine and purchase everything they test to keep it unbiased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

dr bob said:


> The pre-2015 models had a known issue with spitting belts. You don't mention model or year of your recent purchase, so maybe that doesn't apply.
> 
> You don't mention if this is your first snowblower. I'll tread delicately here.... I've observed folks who are somewhat new to using a snowblower, trying to get it to do more than it's designed to do. The engine will tell you that it's working hard by slowing down as you add load (snow) to it; the engine speed is regulated by a governor that adjusts throttle opening as needed as the snow and rive load change. If you can detect the load is causing the engine to slow down much, you'll want to adjust your speed down and maybe the amount of snow you are trying to throw. Overloading the machine will quickly cause the symptoms you report.
> 
> 
> 
> I once let the machine run out of fuel while clearing a neighbor's driveway. Snow was heavy, and a bunch froze in the impeller barrel in the time I took to go pee, get a routine lecture from mrs dr bob, and grab the fuel can from home. Added fuel, started the engine, and managed to burn the impeller belt while trying to clear the now frozen-hard chunk from the barrel. It only took a few seconds, and the broken belt wrapped around some other things on the way out. Not Good. And not the machine's fault. It was an amateur user mistake. Fortunately I was able to get the machine back inside the heated workshop, let the ice thaw out, and install new belts and bits to get going again in less than an hour.
> 
> Manage your expectations, and remember that it's a snowthrower, and not a plow or bulldozer. Let it work for you as it's designed.


"get a routine lecture from mrs dr bob " that's so funny 

i wear my ear protection ear muffs when going into house. it's like pavlovs dog. everytime the wife sees me she has a chore for me to do. so i wear my earmuffs and pretend i can't hear her.


----------



## Lunta

I don’t think you can always make blanket statements based on just brand. Model and price come in to it too. E.g. Entry-level Bosch power tools are crappy in my opinion, but the Bosch professional range is reasonably good. If I heard about multiple failures of Bosch Power tools, does that mean everything from Bosch is junk? No, of course not.


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...nd-comes-back-repairs-most-2.html#post1702533


Edit to add: I wouldn’t buy a Husqvarna snow blower or ride on mower. But I would buy a Husqvarna chainsaw. In the same way, I would buy a Lie Nielsen wood plane in the blink of any eye. But if they decided to sell Lie Nielsen branded power tools, I would think thrice.


----------



## BlowerMods1

These are the same guys that list heated hand grips, starter motors, and independent steering as necessities. Yeah right. According to them If your not paying $1,600 or more for a blower you're wasting your money. Just flat out crazy .... :banghead:


----------



## johnwick

Fun fact: the Husqvarna North American headquarters for construction products is about 4 minutes from my house. It’s large but nondescript. They need a massive concrete saw out front or something.


----------



## Sid

I am a little late on this thread, I read about the cast iron impeller, there must be a little more inertia in that impeller, maybe a little harder to stall. I might worry about getting a big rock or something like that might crack or break a piece off of it. A steel one will bend, and can be beaten back into shape. Just sayin.
Sid


----------



## BlowerMods1

johnwick said:


> Fun fact: the Husqvarna North American headquarters for construction products is about 4 minutes from my house. It’s large but nondescript. They need a massive concrete saw out front or something.


Sounds like a good source of info. Take a tour, talk with employees. They will give you the straight skinny.


----------



## dr bob

I watched a TV segment over the weekend on CR testing snowblowers. They use damp wet sawdust for the tests, since real snow is unpredictable when they actually test before the season. This year's episode had what looked like a battery-electric Snow-Joe matched up against the journalist with a shovel, in about 6" of their sawdust 'test snow'. The shovel won hands-down. Their demo of a ICE two-stage was a lot closer to what we are used to here, and it did OK in the same 'test snow'. Still, no testing for real world conditions like powder, slush, or EOD packed crud.

----

And a general reminder: This thread started 4+ seasons and model improvements ago. At this point we (the group in the forums) have several years of much better user feedback for performance and durability than we see in CR reviews. For instance, I learned about the pre-'15 belt drive issues here, not from a magazine that used it for a few minutes to move sawdust.

I certainly wish that every piece of equipment I buy is perfectly suited for MY intended duty, and will last forever with performance that at least equals what it offered the day I bought it. Meanwhile, back at reality, we and hopefully the manufacturers are on a continuous-improvement path. One hopes that there's a feedback channel from dealers so that customer comments and concerns are considered. Way back when, in the infant stages of the WWW as we know it, I moderated a specific-model car forum. Within six months, I had back-channel support from Ford to make sure that users were getting the right info, and to make sure that the factory guys had a usable feedback path from enthusiasts and even regular owners. I can't imagine that Husqvarna and the others are not reading forums such as ours for more customer feedback.


----------

